# Jay Peak VT



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Since this is where the primary location of the East Coast Meet. I figured it would be a Good idea to get any kind of input on the place from people who have been there before.

I have only been once and it was an epic day. The best thing we did was the going throught the glades.
I wish we would have gotten up there one of the mad powder days I hear that is intense up there. But I'm just looking to get some more input and info to get people stoked for the meet.


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

ive also been there once and its was best time ...tree ridin is great there...... best place in vermont in IMO


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Never been, (West coast boy here) but everything I have heard about it makes it sound fun. The most snowfall in the East, superb tree riding, huge cliffs...er maybe not. Still sounds like an eastside gem. Fans are noticeably tight lipped about it on the intraweb. Generally that means it's that good...


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

killclimbz said:


> Never been, (West coast boy here) but everything I have heard about it makes it sound fun. The most snowfall in the East, superb tree riding, huge cliffs...er maybe not. Still sounds like an eastside gem. Fans are noticeably tight lipped about it on the intraweb. Generally that means it's that good...


 Well I guess people are tight lipped about it...Either that or I just made a worthless POS thread because it has been three days and no one has said a thing.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

never been there but stoked to hear the glades are epic there (for the east anyways)...

KC didnt you mention some BC in that area?


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2007)

i've never been, so i've got nothing to say. ask me again in march, lol 

i've been to killington, but don't have much to say about that place either. except that the bar on the mountain closes at 3:30?! conditions sucked while we were there & the people in the ganjala wouldn't let us burn one, so it wasn't the most enjoyable/memorable experience. i'm looking forward to my next visit to VT...should be much better!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

T.J. said:


> never been there but stoked to hear the glades are epic there (for the east anyways)...
> 
> KC didnt you mention some BC in that area?



Yes there is some bc there. Big Jay which from what I understand is accessed from the top of Jay Peak. Hike (might need snowshoes) along the ridge line and climb to the top of Big Jay. Drop through the trees and back down to a road (I believe) hike and thumb your way back. Recent hubub about Big Jay Peak because a couple of locals got cut clear cutting a ski run through there, which I hear is not needed anyway. The run they cut is something like 60 ft accross. Sounds ridiculous, but let's remember, most of the ski areas started by locals cutting down trees in the backcountry to make the runs.

Anyway, a couple of things I will not about this area.
1. Getting to it could be the most complicated. I think the route is straight forward, but unsure of gear needs. With the East snowpack, you might be able to boot it, maybe need snowshoes. Just don't walk in the skin track if there is one.

2. With the exception of the run cut into the hillside, the avy danger is probably very low to non-existant. I got a hunch this is much like a stash I hit in the bc. Beacons, shovel, probe, are probably not a requirement here. A partner is a good idea though. Take my advice with a grain of salt. It's still backcountry so mind your position and terrain around you. 

3. It looks fun as hell. Wish I could find the pics I saw of the area a month ago...


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

killclimbz said:


> Yes there is some bc there. Big Jay which from what I understand is accessed from the top of Jay Peak. Hike (might need snowshoes) along the ridge line and climb to the top of Big Jay. Drop through the trees and back down to a road (I believe) hike and thumb your way back. Recent hubub about Big Jay Peak because a couple of locals got cut clear cutting a ski run through there, which I hear is not needed anyway. The run they cut is something like 60 ft accross. Sounds ridiculous, but let's remember, most of the ski areas started by locals cutting down trees in the backcountry to make the runs.
> 
> Anyway, a couple of things I will not about this area.
> 1. Getting to it could be the most complicated. I think the route is straight forward, but unsure of gear needs. With the East snowpack, you might be able to boot it, maybe need snowshoes. Just don't walk in the skin track if there is one.
> ...


awesome dude. mooz was talking about hitting up some BC this year so i know he would be down. we might have to find some place to rent shoes tho. definitely post up those pics if you find em bro.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

The more I read about it, the more I tend to believe it's a boot pack. I would try to find a place that rents snowhoes around Jay Peak then investigate access day 1. I am pretty damn sure, but not 100% you head out from the resort. If that is the case, I betcha it's a boot pack out. If you actuallly have to climb the peak, you're going to want snowshoes. You'll want a pack to carry your board up and bring the shoes down with too.


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Ahh I can't wait... I'm not sure I'll be able to do much BC though.  I doubt my kink is going to do well in pow


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Just set your bindings as far back as you can that day. Snowboards are the original powder stick.


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Very true, that's a good idea.


----------

